# Good age to Band a male goat?



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Ive not had to do many banding. Becouse of this ive always let the vet do it when i de bud. The one i did have wethered were around 2 weeks old. But i have a new pet owner worried about UC. So with out starting a fight or anything on here. Can some people explain to me a good time? He wants to wait tell after 10 weeks. The biggest issue is he is going home with his sister. So i told her she will need to keep them separated tell he wants to wether him.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I like 5 to 7 weeks since Nigerians are such fertile creatures :laugh:


----------



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

If you are selling the animals before they are banded, it's the new owner's problem. You gave good advice on separating boys and girls. I prefer 10-12 weeks, but I have meat goats


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I band at 8 weeks - sometimes I wait if they are slow maturing and arent acting bucky


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

So glad you asked this!! My breeders vet does not like to weather before 6 months due to complications associated with doing it at a younger age. The only complication that I was aware of is UC. He will be out with three doelings the same age as him and I have no way to separate them. So I guess I will be weathering him myself  What age is it best to weather to avoid UC? Thanks and sorry to Hijack this post!!


----------



## KermitWC (Feb 22, 2011)

8-10 weeks.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree I wether at 8-12 weeks but closer to the 8 weeks as they handle it better then


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks!!!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I'd say between 8-10 weeks personally. But then again I knife.


----------

